# I need a new hammer drill.



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I am looking to get a New Hilti drill. I would like to be able to drill 2 inch core holes and drive ground rods with it. Which model would be best for this. I feel that the TE 70-ATC is a little to big for my needs. What would some of you recomend...? I was also considering a Metabo KHE56 but im not sure if it is strong enough for the rods. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480Sparky has a Hilti.. you should get in touch with him

He uses it for ground rods also

I have a Makita, but will go the Hilti route some day also :thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

I would go with a 
*TE 50 Combihammer*

 
Drilling range: 1/2" - 2".
Optimum drilling range: 5/8" - 1".


The:
*TE 70-ATC Combihammer*

 
Drilling range: 1/2" - 6".
Optimum drilling range: 7/8" - 1-3/4".
Active Torque Control provides added operator protection.


....is probably too much tool for a typical EC.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Go with the Hilti 50. :thumbsup: 
My TE17 is 30 + years old and still is going. The Ramset is god only knows how old ....and it's still going. 

View attachment 1838


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> 480Sparky has a Hilti.. you should get in touch with him
> 
> He uses it for ground rods also
> 
> I have a Makita, but will go the Hilti route some day also :thumbsup:


Mine isn't a hammerdrill. It's a demo hammer.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

John said:


> Go with the Hilti 50. :thumbsup:
> My TE17 is 30 + years old and still is going. The Ramset is god only knows how old ....and it's still going.


I've got a TE 22 [like your 17] "full metal jacket".....it died.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

we have a te-56, so far it does everything its needed to do. 
it will run a 2" core no problem. 
most definately get the ground rod driver, that thing is great.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> we have a te-56, so far it does everything its needed to do.
> it will run a 2" core no problem.
> most definately get the ground rod driver, that thing is great.


To get a ground rod driver take a old sds dirll, cut the drill part off, weld a 3/4" piece of pipe to it....and now you got a ground rod driver. See posted picture.:thumbsup:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Celtic said:


> I've got a TE 22 [like your 17] "full metal jacket".....it died.


I have had it repaired a couple times, and it still works like new. New plastic tools suck.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

John said:


> I have had it repaired a couple times, and it still works like new. New plastic tools suck.


I've done that with my RA drill...while it was laid up, bought another :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

My "every day" hammer drill is a Milwaukee 5321-21. Does 90% of what I need it to. I regularly core 5" holes and drive ground rods with it. It's usually about 500 bucks wherever you buy it. 

_*Product Description*
This 2in. rotary hammer delivers outstanding drilling performance in a lightweight package. The on/off switch is coupled with a speed dial so that the speed and blow energy can be correctly matched to the application or accessory. The bit locking system features one-handed click-in bit insertion. U.S.A. Cordless: No, Rated RPM: 190 - 385, Amps: 13, Variable Speed: Yes, Solid Bit Capacity (in.): 2, Core Bit Capacity (in.): 6, Hammering Modes: Hammering Only, Hammering with Rotation, Blows Per Minute (BMP): 17,000 - 34,000, Case Included: Yes
Product Details_


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> _*Product Description*
> This 2in. rotary hammer delivers outstanding drilling performance in a lightweight package. The on/off switch is coupled with a speed dial so that the speed and blow energy can be correctly matched to the application or accessory. The bit locking system features one-handed click-in bit insertion. U.S.A. Cordless: No, Rated RPM: 190 - 385, Amps: 13, Variable Speed: Yes, Solid Bit Capacity (in.): 2, Core Bit Capacity (in.): 6, Hammering Modes: Hammering Only, Hammering with Rotation, Blows Per Minute (BMP): 17,000 - 34,000, Case Included: Yes
> Product Details_


_*After 100 hours of use a service light will come on, and you will have about 8 hours of use left before the tool shuts down, and the tool will need to be serviced by a Milwaukee service center.*_ 
How many times has this happened to you?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

John said:


> _*After 100 hours of use a service light will come on, and you will have about 8 hours of use left before the tool shuts down, and the tool will need to be serviced by a Milwaukee service center.*_
> How many times has this happened to you?


Not yet, but that's a pretty common feature on the bigger drills. They have a switch on the carbon brush holder. Pretty nice idea. Keeps you from running the drill on the carbon brush springs. It will be a pretty cheap repair when the light comes on. It gives you a good excuse to have the gearbox refilled with grease, have all the concrete dust blown out of it, and so fourth.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Te-55


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Ive decided to go with the Metabo. My supply house gave me a great price on the KHE 56. For the money I got a lot more drill than the same amount spent on a Hilti. They even threw in the ground rod driver and a 13" bit all for 650. I would have been silly to turn it down.


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

This looks very nice to me. 
http://makita.ca/index2.php?event=tool&id=823&catid=2


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Ive decided to go with the Metabo. My supply house gave me a great price on the KHE 56. For the money I got a lot more drill than the same amount spent on a Hilti. They even threw in the ground rod driver and a 13" bit all for 650. I would have been silly to turn it down.


 
That is a good price.. they were listed for $735.00 on Google

Here is a specs page:

http://www.metabo.us/Product-catalog-handheld-powertools.23980+M550262403cf.0.html


----------



## JvH87 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a TE7A










and an TE60










Both great to work with! Plus Hilti has a great service dept.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

JvH87 said:


> I have a TE7A
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOO the TE 60 is the one I wanted but a little more money than I wanted to spend on a drill. Looks like a real nice machine..


----------



## JvH87 (Jul 21, 2009)

captkirk said:


> OOOOO the TE 60 is the one I wanted but a little more money than I wanted to spend on a drill. Looks like a real nice machine..


Over here in the Netherlands they have a Hilti leasing program. You lease the machines for 4 years, after 4 years you get a new machine for 4 years and so forth.

But, TE 60 is worth the price. Had an TE 50 before, also a great drill!


----------

